
Calacanis: Apple to release networked HDTVs  - nickb
http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/natelanxon/0,139102300,49299275,00.htm
======
tdavis
They better improve their shared-file networking before releasing this. I
can't even stream an XVID movie from a shared folder on my desktop to my
laptop without it skipping every few seconds, and it doesn't matter what share
protocol I'm using... or even if I'm using wireless. Apple just appears to
hate my 802.11n router.

~~~
inovica
I think it must be you :) I have a MacMini with a projector and I stream XVID
movies from another Mac upstairs. Works fine for me

~~~
tdavis
If you read this, please tell me what kind of share you are using and what
router you have... the issue is profoundly frustrating.

------
gojomo
I think it's a great idea; was hoping this sort of TV would be Apple's
surprise announcement for last MacWorld:

[http://gojomo.blogspot.com/2008/01/appletv-thats-really-
tv-a...](http://gojomo.blogspot.com/2008/01/appletv-thats-really-tv-and-
really.html)

------
JoelSutherland
I would prefer that my $1500 TV is decoupled from a $229 media player.

